# Guitar Lessons Needed



## D HOGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Does anyone teach guitar or know of someone that does teach in the Lake Jackson area ? Other than B&H. The lessons are for my daughter, she's not a beginner, she actually plays pretty well for the limited time she did take lessons. She took them via Skype from a lady in the Austin area and decided she would rather play in person with someone.

Any help would be appreciated.
D.


----------

